# Manual Slide Out Operation 268Rl



## 67gasman (Oct 11, 2014)

Email meI have a 2009 268RL.
I often wonder what I would do if I would have to operate the slide out if I had a failure in its' normal operation?
Can anyone explain to me how to retract my slide out?
I do not see any access panel under the trailer and would appreciate any information.
Thanks.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Check out the 1:50 mark of this video. Hope it helps!!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

After watching the video, crawl under TT and cut hole to access the slide motor drive, with a 1/2 in ratchet retract the the slide.


----------

